# Rustic Wharncliffe



## Nowski (May 31, 2015)

Okay so I am cheating a little as this one does not have a wood handle but an Ivory substitute. I just had to share though as I love the way this design turned out and will probably make it a regular.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Blueglass (May 31, 2015)

I've been loving Kilgore's Wharncliffes for awhile. I really love the way this one came out too. I can see where they would be very handy. Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (May 31, 2015)

Very nice knife, very well designed and shaped handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 31, 2015)

Turned out great - wood handle would have worked, also, but the ivory gives it an almost decadent look. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 31, 2015)

Really think this one is a home run!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (May 31, 2015)

Really nice! I love the contrast of the ivory handle with the dark patina blade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 31, 2015)

Nice looking design Shannon. What is the false ivory made of?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (May 31, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Nice looking design Shannon. What is the false ivory made of?


It is the Banded Ivory that Masecraft makes and sells. Cannot see the banding at all in the pics but it's there just hard to see because I did not go super polished with the handle.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 31, 2015)

Nice job Shannon! What did you use as an etchant on the steel? I like the red liners against the white scales. It just works.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (May 31, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Shannon! What did you use as an chant on the steel? I like the red liners against the white scales. It just works.



Thank you. The finish on the steel is gun blue & bleach.


----------



## Strider (Jun 2, 2015)

Bleach for patina! Never came up on my mind, sweet! Looks very usable, nice work


----------



## Nowski (Jun 2, 2015)

Strider said:


> Bleach for patina! Never came up on my mind, sweet! Looks very usable, nice work



Yup, you cold blue it first and then dip in the bleach and they have a chemical reaction that flashes rust that appears as if the knife was left out in the elements for years. You then scotch right or steel wool and oil and this is the result.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 2, 2015)

Nowski said:


> Yup, you cold blue it first and then dip in the bleach and they have a chemical reaction that flashes rust that appears as if the knife was left out in the elements for years. You then scotch right or steel wool and oil and this is the result.


Well it turned out very well  I may have to give that a whirl. It just brings a whole new dimension.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 2, 2015)

Very cool looking knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

